

iTunes Connect Issue Causing Developers to Be Logged into Wrong Accounts - k-mcgrady
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/01/29/itunes-connect-developer-issue/

======
crazycanuck
Definitely true. I was just logged in as Blackberry and had full access to all
the BBM apps (!). Seems to have reverted to my proper account now. Will share
a screenshot momentarily.

~~~
crazycanuck
Screenshot
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd0clsmx10h4tpd/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qd0clsmx10h4tpd/Screenshot%202015-01-29%2011.27.20.png?dl=0)

------
dham
logged into another app. Then refreshed and got this.

'use strict'; define(function() { var itcApp = angular.module('itcApp', [
'ngRoute', 'routeResolverServices', 'angularFileUpload', 'global_services',
'global_directives', 'global_filters', 'form_elements', 'ngCookies',
'angulartics', 'angulartics.adobe.analytics', 'ngSanitize', 'pasvaz.bindonce'
]); itcApp.config( ['$routeProvider', 'routeResolverProvider',
'$controllerProvider', '$compileProvider', '$filterProvider', '$provide',
'$httpProvider','$locationProvider','$cookiesProvider','$analyticsProvider',
'$sceDelegateProvider', function ($routeProvider, routeResolverProvider,
$controllerProvider, $compileProvider, $filterProvider, $provide,
$httpProvider, $locationProvider, $cookiesProvider, $analyticsProvider,
$sceDelegateProvider) {

    
    
                $routeProvider.when('/', { 
                template: '<div></div>', 
                controller: ['$window',function($window) { 
                        $window.location.href='/WebObjects/iTunesConnect.woa'; 
                    }]
                }).otherwise({ redirectTo: '/' }); 
        }]); 
        return itcApp; 

});

So they load angular then redirect to another page? Lol

------
IgorPartola
It seems they've turned put up a 503 response now. Before that, I was
definitely able to see someone else's apps and presumably modify them.

